# Mania's Animas & Piedra Guide Book



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Mania has released the second edition of his Animas & Piedra River Guide, featuring the Animas from its headwaters down to the confluence with the San Juan, and the Piedra from FR631 to Hwy 160. Waterproof and tear-proof with topographic maps and rapid descriptions of the Upper Animas, Lower Animas and Piedra Rivers in southwest Colorado. 

You can pick up your copy here: Animas & Piedra River Guide Book


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Here is a sample page from the Piedra section. Basically the map covers Upper Animas from Silverton through Rockwood (~25 miles) with a hint of what lies below Rockwood, Lower Animas in town, and the Upper Piedra from Piedra Road to the takeout near hwy 160 (~19 miles). Rapid descriptions have been updated and there is a new text section discussing hazards, access and camping on the Animas below Durango to New Mexico. I hope this map will be helpful when you are looking for scouts. I wish it weren't so expensive but that waterproof pater was pricey.


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Love to get your guide in my shop!!!*

Please give TMCK a call so we can get your guide in the shop... 970-668-9294

TMCK

Keep the Hairy Side up....


----------

